# replacing a patio roof - i can't diy



## roofermikeinc (Feb 4, 2012)

*Arizona*

$1500 for 500' sq ? Wow, that's cheap. In Miami roofers would need to charge at least $2500 for that scope. 
Note to selfon't...move...roofing...business...to...Arizona!

Pssst...roofing is regional...

roofer mike

http://www.roofermikeinc.com


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Very cheap for N. Idaho too.

That proposal will be 1000x better than what you have up there now. Make sure they address damaged/rotted sheathing.


----------



## eibyer (May 22, 2012)

Thank you both for your feedback. It is noted in the work proposal that 4 sheets of plywood is included with the bid. I take it this will replace any of the damaged/rotted sheathing?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Couldn't and wouldn't do it for that.

That is a smoking price so make sure everything is right.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty cheap.

$300 per sq. with materials running about $200 plus per square ? Someone is mighty hungry.


----------

